# Acrylic And Pen+ Ink Art Work.



## windyridgebowman (Jan 9, 2014)

I was inspired by Tommys"Ghost" watercolors and decided to post a few pic's of my art work. Sorry about the glare from the glass and stretch wrap, and my reflection in the Indian pic. lol. Pen and ink wildlife, an acrylic painting, and some wood carvings that I did for my wife. As you can tell, She loves hunting Morel mushrooms.I like to eat them lol. Chuck.

Reactions: Like 13 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## windyridgebowman (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks Dave, I haven't did anything since the wood bug bit me, but do have two paying jobs waiting for me.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 9, 2014)

What Dave said x2. Really like everything about the eagle. The reflection above the Indian doesn't look real, you sure you didn't paint that on the glass.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 9, 2014)

Very nice! You're obviously a talented guy!

Did you make the morels in front of the morel pic?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 9, 2014)

Chuck those are absolutely beautiful thanks for sharing.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 10, 2014)

Looks good. I like the eagle!


----------



## windyridgebowman (Jan 10, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Very nice! You're obviously a talented guy!
> 
> Did you make the morels in front of the morel pic?


 I did carve those David. Glad you liked them.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 10, 2014)

You are very talented sir !!! Awesome artwork !!!!


----------



## Molokai (Jan 20, 2014)

That awesome. Have you tried to do scrimshaw? It looks like you will be good if you try...


----------



## Shagee415 (Jan 20, 2014)

Man they are beautiful. All of them. Superior job.


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 21, 2014)

Top notch work. The drawings approach photo-realism, especially the white tailed deer head study. Gary


----------



## windyridgebowman (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks guys! I appreciate it. Most of them are done in stipule, one dot at a time. You can make no mistakes, as the ink doesn't erase, and you can't use white-out. The indian chief took me over 100 hours to complete. Now that I have to wear glasses it isn't near as enjoyable lol.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2014)

Good grief you have talent by the bucket fulls. Gorgeous artwork, all of it.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2014)

The old cowpoke and the tyke newspaper hawker really speak to me. Did you draw them from something else you saw? 

Not to say the others don't draw me in too they do but those two just jump off the screen for me.


----------



## windyridgebowman (Jan 21, 2014)

I did take them from articles I had read. "The last cowboy "was the last actual person alive, that had driven cattle over the Oregon trail, they called him "cactus Jack" .He was eighty years old in the photo I used, which was taken in the early eighties,and he rememded me of Jack Palance. The paper boy idea was taken from an old depression photo. I really like the tattered clothing and the safety pin holding the coveralls together.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 21, 2014)

That's some awesome work Charles! Do you have any of your stuff in galleries?


----------



## windyridgebowman (Jan 21, 2014)

I have had some in our local art gallery, and a few shops.I also did the artwork for some childrens books that my cousin in Australia published. I was pretty prolific at one time, with 25 or so works in print. I had a local print shop do limited edition prints of 100. I did keep all the originals.Most of the prints were given away or sold at cost. I was not very good at the marketing end of it, hated shows, interviews, and basically trying to sell yourself. I only enjoyed the actual artwork. So it was pretty much my own fault that it didn't go anywhere but,I kept my day job. lol.


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow we all enjoy the artwork now!


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 24, 2014)

windyridgebowman said:


> I was not very good at the marketing end of it, hated shows, interviews, and basically trying to sell yourself. I only enjoyed the actual artwork. So it was pretty much my own fault that it didn't go anywhere but,I kept my day job. lol.



My problem exactly when I was engraving guns. I'm a pretty fair engraver and a total failure when it comes to business. I don't have enough larceny in my blood. Gave too much stuff away too cheap. Didn't keep my day job and nearly starved. After 15 yrs. engraving on my own it was hard to re-enter the work force. They said you did WHAT for the past 15 yrs.?? The term "starving artist" is unfortunately true for many good artists. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## windyridgebowman (Jan 24, 2014)

Exactly, your work is only worth something after you are dead. My daughter bought me a woodburning kit for my birthday, so maybe I can combine the two things I enjoy. Art and wood bartering, lol.


----------



## windyridgebowman (Jan 24, 2014)

Gary, did you do the arrowheads in your avatar? If so, they are awesome.


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 25, 2014)

windyridgebowman said:


> Gary, did you do the arrowheads in your avatar? If so, they are awesome.



Yes, I was a flintknapper for 20 yrs. or so. I got into archaeology, then experimental archaeology. I visited dozens of flint quarries used by Native Americans and would quarry and work the material in an effort to find out how they were doing lithic procurement. I then chipped the material into arrowheads and various tools and shared what info I found with an archaeologist I worked with...Dr. Richard M. Gramly PhD, from Andover, MA. I had to quit knapping after I fell out of a tree and tore up my shoulder. I then had to find an easier hobby like milling logs.HaHa! I've got boxes of arrowheads I made laying around here. I have 500 I made in frames on my wall. They tend to reproduce quickly. Here's a frame of Cahokia arrowpoints I made from special selection material. Fancy rocks from all over the US and a few foreign...these are the "burls" of the flint world. I sold this frame to a major collector of modern flintknapping for some pretty good coin. This frame also got me into the Flintknappers Hall of Fame. Gary...thread hijacker

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## windyridgebowman (Feb 4, 2014)

Awesome Gary, I can't seem to open the jpg though. I am hoping to take a whitetail with a knapped point. One of my friends has taken three with the same head. It takes a thinner one than I can usually find on E-Bay. I live in the Hopewell-Moundbuilder area and have found quite a few. I won't hunt with those.


----------



## windyridgebowman (Feb 5, 2014)

OH! MY! I see them now, I am humbled. Art is art.


----------

